# clutch questions



## jessebruffett (Apr 16, 2015)

03 2.5l 5 spd. i know all cars are different to some extent or another on where the clutch should grab i had a volvo s60 that with a new clutch it grabbed half way up, i had a bmw m3 where its new clutch grabbed about 1/5 off the floor and i had a camaro that grabbed almost all the way at the top. my clutch is grabbing at about 2/3 off the floor. I've never toasted a clutch, I've always bought cars with bad ones for cheap and had new ones put in or bought a car with a known good clutch. the car has 128k on the clock and the PO had the car since 30k miles and said its the stock clutch. So 2 questions, first ballpark about how much clutch do i have left(percentage wise)? second, how long do these stock clutches last under normal driving conditions?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

jessebruffett said:


> 03 2.5l 5 spd. i know all cars are different to some extent or another on where the clutch should grab i had a volvo s60 that with a new clutch it grabbed half way up, i had a bmw m3 where its new clutch grabbed about 1/5 off the floor and i had a camaro that grabbed almost all the way at the top. my clutch is grabbing at about 2/3 off the floor. I've never toasted a clutch, I've always bought cars with bad ones for cheap and had new ones put in or bought a car with a known good clutch. the car has 128k on the clock and the PO had the car since 30k miles and said its the stock clutch. So 2 questions, first ballpark about how much clutch do i have left(percentage wise)? second, how long do these stock clutches last under normal driving conditions?


It's impossible to say how much clutch you have left without seeing it, which would mean removing the trans (obviously, at that point, one would replace it, regardless). Usually the clutch feel will get a bit on the hard side when depressing when it is close to being worn out, or you will notice slippage during hard acceleration or when moving from a stopped position. 
"Normal driving conditions" is a bit general; what may be normal for you can be entirely different for someone else. So, there is no "range" when these clutches "normally" wear out. I've seen people toast them in less than 20,000 miles and I've seen some with over 200,000 and still on the original clutch.


----------



## Kodeman (Jul 26, 2015)

not sure if all are the same but mine has is 2004 5spd clutch only grabs about half way. it was worse when my master clutch started to go bad.


----------

